# 4th of July



## adokhan (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi, does anyone know of any celebrations for the 4th of July going on this weekend?? Thanks!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

The US embassy will have a plan for sure.......tried asking them? Or the AUC?

Happy 4th of July in advance anyway


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes - It's my daughters Birthday and she is going out for a meal with friends then a sleepover.:clap2:

Its nice that the US Embassy are thinking of doing something for her - but surely a bit Over the top:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Yes - It's my daughters Birthday and she is going out for a meal with friends then a sleepover.:clap2:
> 
> Its nice that the US Embassy are thinking of doing something for her - but surely a bit Over the top:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


Sorry, a day late, but ...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUR DAUGHTER
:cheer2:


And happy 4th July for anyone who celebrated.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Sam said:


> Sorry, a day late, but ...
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUR DAUGHTER
> :cheer2:
> ...


thanks Sam

its my son's birthday tomorrow.
I'm in the UK - all 4 children are home - cant remember the last time just the 6 of us went out for a meal.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Lanason said:


> thanks Sam
> 
> its my son's birthday tomorrow.
> I'm in the UK - all 4 children are home - cant remember the last time just the 6 of us went out for a meal.:clap2::clap2:


Aw, your son share's a birthday with my sister 

Enjoy your meal out altogether.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Lanason said:


> thanks Sam
> 
> its my son's birthday tomorrow.
> I'm in the UK - all 4 children are home - cant remember the last time just the 6 of us went out for a meal.:clap2::clap2:


Well Happy birthday for them both (One of the Happy birthdays is late I know lol)

But 2 Cancerians in the house......Interesting lol

Enjoy the home made meals too, you're gonna miss that when you get back here


----------

